# The Swamie is in!! Come to me with all your questions about love, money, food!!



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

My crystal ball is up & everything is very clear right now. Come ask your questions.... Find out what 2007 has in store!

(Please know, my crystal ball has no idea where the hell Carolyn Owens or Kellgirl are)

:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2006)

Will my positive attitude about 2007 being one of my best years yet be rewarded?


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

My dear, any time you can have a positive additude it is ALWAYS rewarded. Be patient, the first month or so you will be releasing a lot of energy from 2006. By March, things are going to fly for you! 

Positive energy is 100 times stronger than negative. If any negative thoughts come to you, quickly think of something that makes you smile. 

:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you, Dear Swammie 

*curtsies*


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

No thanks necassary.... Stay positive.... 

:bow:


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 27, 2006)

I'll play....

Dear Swammie, any knowledge of where i will move to in 2007??


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

For some reason I see you in a warm climate. For some reason, Florida & CA come to me off the top of my head. Do you know anybody in these areas? I need a little bit more info....


:bow:


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

I see Las Vegas as well. It will be one of those three places... (BTW, there is a HUGE need for RN's in all three locations) 

:bow:


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 27, 2006)

well, warm works, that is the number one reason to leave MO.

now, to just figure out what state to go to...you were supposed to have the answer, lol. maybe you're not clear cause i dont know either, rats!!!


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

Las Vegas.... It is what I see....

:bow:


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 27, 2006)

well, a trip to the vegas bash sounds fun, but to live there, ugh, tooo fargin hot, lol.


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

Go to the bash... You will find you answer there...

:bow:


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 27, 2006)

I better have made my mind up by then, or i wont have my apartment packed up, lol. So, welcome btw Actor4hire. Are you and your wife going to the bash this year too>?


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome!! No we wont be going. Actually we have never been...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 27, 2006)

Okay..............I'm game!

What lies in store for me in 2007?

Thanks, Kara


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 27, 2006)

Will there be a new man in my life this year...and where the hell is he? LOL


----------



## Buffie (Dec 27, 2006)

Will the Chaco Buffet be the next hot trend in low-to-middle price range all-u-can-eat restaurants? 




*Chaco Buffet - Typical Chinese buffet with genius addition of a taco and nacho bar.


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 27, 2006)

SocialbFly said:


> well, warm works, that is the number one reason to leave MO.
> 
> now, to just figure out what state to go to...you were supposed to have the answer, lol. maybe you're not clear cause i dont know either, rats!!!



Do yourself the favor and stay as far away from South Florida as you possibly can. Sure, it is warm. Sure, it is tropical. Sure, it can be peaceful. But, the arrogant people, the stupid people, the inconsiderate people, and the speedy times will start to get to you if you yourself are a decent person. 
_End Rant_


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Okay..............I'm game!
> 
> What lies in store for me in 2007?
> 
> Thanks, Kara



You are a very creative person. I see you branching out within the arts. Things will be a bit tough at times, but stick with it. By the end of 2007, you will have one more notch on your creative ladder...

:bow:


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> Will there be a new man in my life this year...and where the hell is he? LOL



YES!!! He is closer than you think.... 

:bow:


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Will the Chaco Buffet be the next hot trend in low-to-middle price range all-u-can-eat restaurants?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Swamie has never eaten there, but any place that has chinese & tacos will be a huge hit!! I say by the summer, it will be one of the hottest places in town... 

:bow:


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Do yourself the favor and stay as far away from South Florida as you possibly can. Sure, it is warm. Sure, it is tropical. Sure, it can be peaceful. But, the arrogant people, the stupid people, the inconsiderate people, and the speedy times will start to get to you if you yourself are a decent person.
> _End Rant_



If this is the way you think, it doesn't matter where you are. Negative thoughts produce negative outcomes.... No matter where you live, always claim you are respected & honored by all who come in contact with you...

:bow:


----------



## rainyday (Dec 28, 2006)

Dear Swami,

My question is will there be a duel between you and Santa ("Dear Anta"), since this kind of encroaches on his territory? And if I offered to be his second, does that mean I'd have to finish you off if he like, got an emergency cell phone call or something and had to leave?


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

There is more than enough room on this board for the two of us (the three if you have his back) The Swami comes in peace. (Wether that be world peace or piece of pie) 

:bow:


----------



## Shala (Dec 28, 2006)

There is a certain guy who has broken my heart and our friendship. Should I let him go? Give up the fight?

What's to come for me and love??


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

First let me say that I am sorry for your pain. It is my opinion that you should let this person go. Whatever he has done to you, will happen again down the road. Once you free yourself of this person, your love life will pick back up. Be patient & take your time. Dont rush into another relationship while your heart still aches from that last. 

:bow:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks swamie.................that's the way I see it too! LOL!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

Have a great, CREATIVE, 2007!! You can do anything!! 

:bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Swamie,

Do you think the person I am falling in love with online be as lovable in person?


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Hi Swamie,
> 
> Do you think the person I am falling in love with online be as lovable in person?



Yes..... 

:bow:


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 28, 2006)

Actor4hire said:


> If this is the way you think, it doesn't matter where you are. Negative thoughts produce negative outcomes.... No matter where you live, always claim you are respected & honored by all who come in contact with you...
> 
> :bow:



My question to you:

Can you prove what you have stated?


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> My question to you:
> 
> Can you prove what you have stated?



Yes I can. It has been proven time & time again that positive thinking creates
positive outcomes over time. I would refer you to a movie called "The Secret" you can find it on line. That will pretty much sum up all of my thoughts...

:bow:


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 28, 2006)

Actor4hire said:


> Yes I can. It has been proven time & time again that positive thinking creates
> positive outcomes over time. I would refer you to a movie called "The Secret" you can find it on line. That will pretty much sum up all of my thoughts...
> 
> :bow:



You have yet to prove what you have stated. I have thought positively on many occassions, only to come out on the negative end. You're thinking Black & White, when there's not only Gray that needs to be accounted for, but Blue, and Red, and Turquoise, and Lavender, and plenty of other situations and mindsets.  Life is not that simple, my friend.

But I will let you think what you perceive is true and correct, because it is a very accepted and well-thought of way of thinking.  It is true on many occassions, but does not apply to other occassions. 

:bow:


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> You have yet to prove what you have stated. I have thought positively on many occassions, only to come out on the negative end. You're thinking Black & White, when there's not only Gray that needs to be accounted for, but Blue, and Red, and Turquoise, and Lavender, and plenty of other situations and mindsets.  Life is not that simple, my friend.
> 
> But I will let you think what you perceive is true and correct, because it is a very accepted and well-thought of way of thinking.  It is true on many occassions, but does not apply to other occassions.
> 
> :bow:



Chimpi, 

You are totally able to have your feelings on the matter. I will say that a lot of times when we think we are thinking positive, we may be focusing on the lack of not getting what we want more than what it is we desire. Please check out "The Secret" It will be very beneficial...

:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> You have yet to prove what you have stated. I have thought positively on many occassions, only to come out on the negative end. You're thinking Black & White, when there's not only Gray that needs to be accounted for, but Blue, and Red, and Turquoise, and Lavender, and plenty of other situations and mindsets.  Life is not that simple, my friend.



Ah, this explains why my positive thinking usually doesn't work the way it should...
I seem to be living in some kind of "opposite world"...


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Ah, this explains why my positive thinking usually doesn't work the way it should...
> I seem to be living in some kind of "opposite world"...



It has to become a way of life. I am not on a soap box here, because I too have to work at it everyday. Please know I am not trying to tell anbody what to do. Please think with your free will....

:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2006)

Actor4hire said:


> It has to become a way of life. I am not on a soap box here, because I too have to work at it everyday. Please know I am not trying to tell anbody what to do. *Please think with your free will....*
> 
> :bow:


That's what I usually do...


----------



## Buffie (Dec 29, 2006)

~Ohmmm~ ~Ohmmm~ Thinking Chaco-Bar Positive Thoughts ~Ohmmm~ ~Ohmmm~


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah baby!! Tacos & Chow Mein!!! 

:bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Smushygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh great Swami, 

I have been looking for love for a long time, trying to remain positive. Is 2007 going to be my year?:batting:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 29, 2006)

In 2007 will I crush my enemies, see them driven before me and hear the lamentation of the women?


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 29, 2006)

Smushygirl said:


> Oh great Swami,
> 
> I have been looking for love for a long time, trying to remain positive. Is 2007 going to be my year?:batting:



Smushy,

Stop your long search! In 2007, focus on attracting love & the right mate into your life, rather than looking. Take time everyday to right down all the things you want in this person. Do not write down anything that you dont want. Only focus on positive things. If something comes to you during the day, right it down. Keep a master list of these things & look at them everyday before you leave your home. If you can do this, 2007 will bring you your true love. See it, believe it, become it....

:bow:


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 29, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> In 2007 will I crush my enemies, see them driven before me and hear the lamentation of the women?



That would be no... 

:bow: :doh: :bow:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm contemplating a career change but I'm not sure where or how to go about it. Do you see any new beginnings for me in 2007?


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 29, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm contemplating a career change but I'm not sure where or how to go about it. Do you see any new beginnings for me in 2007?




Career changes should never been taken lightly. I sense you are unsure as to what it is you would like to be doing. For that, I can not help you. I would tell you that 2007 is your year to become very clear as to what you want in yor life. If you are to have a change, it will come after that...

:bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 30, 2006)

Dear Swami,
I've stopped looking for love, and am consequently having more and more men come into my life. So far, though, they fall into three categories:

1) Men who are a perfect fit with me personality-wise, and who are everything I've ever wanted - except that I'm not at all physically attracted to them;

2) Men who I am completely physically attracted to but who are more than likely just complete and utter assholes;

and 

3) Men who are great fits personality-wise AND attraction wise, but who are already taken.

Will there be someone for me this year who is great personality-wise, attractive, AND single? If not this year, then EVER? 

Also, am I shallow for not wanting to date men I'm not attracted to physically, when they have everything else going for them?

Thanks!


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 30, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Dear Swami,
> I've stopped looking for love, and am consequently having more and more men come into my life. So far, though, they fall into three categories:
> 
> 1) Men who are a perfect fit with me personality-wise, and who are everything I've ever wanted - except that I'm not at all physically attracted to them;
> ...



Well in regards to being shallow, are these guys "Sloth" from the movie Goonies ugly or some extra few pounds? If it is the latter, you may want to re-evaluate your standards. Does this mean you need to date people you aren't attracted to? No. But to not give them a chance because of pure looks is a bit shallow. 

I think it is very easy to see that guys in categories 2 & 3 are the wrong choice. Last thing you need is an ass hole who is alreadt married. Let that person be somebody elses problem. 


I would tell you to give the guys who you may find a bit unattractive a chance. You may find out that beauty on the inside is better than a good looking, married jerk...

:bow: :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 31, 2006)

I said taken, not married. I would never in a million years consider dating a married man. Just clarifying.  

So you're saying I should give them a chance, even if I'm not attracted to them - but not to date people I'm not attracted to? I'm confused. 

I don't know that "re-evaluating my standards" is going to help. I don't know that I believe we can choose who we are attracted to. For example, asking an FA to "reevaluate his standards" and consider giving thin women a chance would be somewhat ludicrous, no? Same thing.

I don't know that there IS an answer to this one.


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 31, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I said taken, not married. I would never in a million years consider dating a married man. Just clarifying.
> 
> So you're saying I should give them a chance, even if I'm not attracted to them - but not to date people I'm not attracted to? I'm confused.
> 
> ...




What I meant is, obviously if someone is completely hideous to you, know matter what you do, you will not find them attractive. But if it is because he doesnt look like Brad Pitt, you may need to re-think that. 

I would focus on a man who has all the qualities of the men you like, but dont find attractive & put the face of the ones you do find attractive on him.

The truth is, there is no reason you cant have everything you want in a mate. He is out there! Just be clear with yourself on everything that is improtant to you. Dont sweat the small stuff...

BTW, taken & married are the same thing...

:bow:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 31, 2006)

It doesn't matter! We can not ask advice and then criticize the advice.

Now, let's see how long I take my OWN advice...

If I don't figure out plans for NYE tonight, should I brave the world and go out for some drinks by myself? Does that give me some sort of TV-movie shot at meeting some new friends, or just put me in a vulnerable position to spend my evening listening to a man twice my age tell me about his real estate? What do you think?


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 31, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> It doesn't matter! We can not ask advice and then criticize the advice.
> 
> Now, let's see how long I take my OWN advice...
> 
> If I don't figure out plans for NYE tonight, should I brave the world and go out for some drinks by myself? Does that give me some sort of TV-movie shot at meeting some new friends, or just put me in a vulnerable position to spend my evening listening to a man twice my age tell me about his real estate? What do you think?



Go for it!! But buy your own drinks.... Do not let anyone buy you a drink. Go be adventurous... The Swamie worries about the safety of single women, going out to drink by themselves!!!

:bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

Dear Swami,

Do you think world peace will be achieved in 2007?

Respectfully,

BBWSH


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 31, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Dear Swami,
> 
> Do you think world peace will be achieved in 2007?
> 
> ...



Boy oh boy... Tough question... The answer is no.... I think we will take steps towards the begining of peace, but mother earth has a long way to go till we have "World Peace" Pray for it, think positive things for it... It is the only way it can happen... 

Peace be on to you....

:bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 31, 2006)

Cousin Swami,

I have another advice thread going here for awhile and frankly I'm at my wit's end. Two posters who followed my advice have died because of it. That's not even counting the one poster whose daughter I advised to turn to drugs (she later OD'd in Hyde Park - very sad) or the pregnancy I guaranteed wouldn't happen, which was followed by a botched abortion (luckily the posters are too weak to sue me.) Also I gave FreeThinker bum advice in the Clubhouse, which caused a fire under the piano. And I have a serious sleep disorder and haven't gotten laid in, um, a very long time. What's next for me?

Your friend,
Santaclear


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 31, 2006)

Actor4hire said:


> That would be no...
> 
> :bow: :doh: :bow:



My Magic 8 Ball says otherwise.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 31, 2006)

Swami - 

What's the difference between a pheramone and Body Odor??

Did Parker Stevenson really give Kirstie Alley 
the "big one"?

Cat farts - are they only a myth??


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 31, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Cousin Swami,
> 
> I have another advice thread going here for awhile and frankly I'm at my wit's end. Two posters who followed my advice have died because of it. That's not even counting the one poster whose daughter I advised to turn to drugs (she later OD'd in Hyde Park - very sad) or the pregnancy I guaranteed wouldn't happen, which was followed by a botched abortion (luckily the posters are too weak to sue me.) Also I gave FreeThinker bum advice in the Clubhouse, which caused a fire under the piano. And I have a serious sleep disorder and haven't gotten laid in, um, a very long time. What's next for me?
> 
> ...



Sounds like it is time for you to hang up your crystal ball.... I also see a lot of Jergens in your future. Try using it before you go to sleep, it may help you sleep better.... 

:bow:


----------



## Actor4hire (Dec 31, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Swami -
> 
> What's the difference between a pheramone and Body Odor??
> 
> ...



A pheramone attracts the opposite sex (hopefully the opposite) while a fart well surely end your chances @ a second date. 

It was Parker Lewis not Parker Stevenson who slipped Kirstie the "big one"

Cat farts are not a myth. Try feeding your pet, cat food from the dime store. That will prove it to you.....

:bow:


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 31, 2006)

Dear all knowing Swamie,
Once there was a young boy who thought his daddy was a self centered asshole. As this young boy grew into a man he came to understand where his daddy was coming from. This grown boy now fears that he is heading down the same path as his daddy. What is a grown boy to do?

(Grown boy bows, walks backwards and exits reply screen...)

fa_man_stan

P.S. Isn't "Swamie" spelled "Swami"?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 31, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I don't know that "re-evaluating my standards" is going to help. I don't know that I believe we can choose who we are attracted to. For example, asking an FA to "reevaluate his standards" and consider giving thin women a chance would be somewhat ludicrous, no? Same thing.



Of course can FAs date thin women! If that woman happens to be a wonderful person, and a great friend, why not?

Lucky me, there happens to be a wonderful BBW that is a geat friend!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 31, 2006)

Dear Swamie,

Will I meet her in 2007?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 31, 2006)

Is the grass really greener on the other side?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 31, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Is the grass really greener on the other side?



Well, I am here on the other side. Greener I don't know, but certainly more wet. It's raining for weeks over here.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 31, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Of course can FAs date thin women! If that woman happens to be a wonderful person, and a great friend, why not?
> 
> Lucky me, there happens to be a wonderful BBW that is a geat friend!



Exactly!! We have to learn to identify ourselves in groups, but not stand by labels. The personification of FA is not exclusiveness. I myself could care less how much my partners. I would prefer it if she had curves, or was able to walk, but those aren't requirements....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 1, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Dear Swamie,
> 
> Will I meet her in 2007?



Euuumm. Correct me if I'm wrong...do you mean will you meet her in real life in 2007, George?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 1, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Euuumm. Correct me if I'm wrong...do you mean will you meet her in real life in 2007, George?



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 1, 2007)

Where da heck did da Swamie go? Maybe he went back to Indjia to be one with the new year? I hear da trains are kinda slow there...

fa_man_stan


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2007)

I heard he went swimming there...


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 1, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Where da heck did da Swamie go? Maybe he went back to Indjia to be one with the new year? I hear da trains are kinda slow there...
> 
> fa_man_stan



He went to the San Diego Chargers game yesterday...needed a little break from the swamie stuff...


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 1, 2007)

BBWModel said:


> He went to the San Diego Chargers game yesterday...needed a little break from the swamie stuff...



That sounds like an enjoyable and enlightening diversion!



Timberwolf said:


> I heard he went swimming there...




Going to a Chargers game is much better than taking a dip in the Ganges, more healthful of an activity for sure The Swamie is indeed a wise man!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 2, 2007)

Actor4hire said:


> Sounds like it is time for you to hang up your crystal ball.... I also see a lot of Jergens in your future. Try using it before you go to sleep, it may help you sleep better....
> :bow:



Thanks for your kind advice, Mr. Swamie. Hope you had a Happy New Year and a good time at the game today!  

One thing bothers me about this whole "Swamie" thing, though. You've added the letter "e" onto the word "Swami" to create your name, so it's like "Swami-e" and is correctly pronounced "Sway-mee" or "Swah-mee-ay," right? Do you realize that by adding the "e", you're promoting and advocating the use of the powerful drug/stimulant/hallucinogen Ecstasy, known on the street as "E"?

You might think it's funny but I assure you, it's no laughing matter. Are you on Ecstasy when you write the posts? Is that why you're not here today, because you're off getting more? What kind of a message do you think this sends out to Dimensions readers and lurkers, especially underage ones? That doing drugs is OK and will in fact land you a job as an advice-giver on a forum that's respected the world over? 

Swami-e, I appeal to you. What you do in private is your own business. But promoting that lifestyle is not, especially here on a board not geared toward drugs or raves in the first place.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Has anybody seen my crystal ball? :huh: :blink:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Has anybody seen my crystal ball? :huh: :blink:


I have one, but it seems to be out of order these days. It looks like it is filled with colorfull small flying butterflies. No clear pictures anymore. Maybe you can have a look what's wrong with it?


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Thanks for your kind advice, Mr. Swamie. Hope you had a Happy New Year and a good time at the game today!
> 
> One thing bothers me about this whole "Swamie" thing, though. You've added the letter "e" onto the word "Swami" to create your name, so it's like "Swami-e" and is correctly pronounced "Sway-mee" or "Swah-mee-ay," right? Do you realize that by adding the "e", you're promoting and advocating the use of the powerful drug/stimulant/hallucinogen Ecstasy, known on the street as "E"?
> 
> ...



It's like

"How I love ya, How I love ya
My dear old Swamie...."

(Swannee with a twist of lime)

(Hands Anta Jergens.....and smiles)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> I have one, but it seems to be out of order these days. It looks like it is filled with colorfull small flying butterflies. No clear pictures anymore. Maybe you can have a look what's wrong with it?


It isn't out of order, it's just filled with a mythic power - Love...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Has anybody seen my crystal ball? :huh: :blink:



No, but I do have a Ouija board that glows in dark. Just think about how cool that is. It's not just a Ouija board and it just doesn't glow in the dark. It's Ouija board _that_ glows in the dark. I mean come on! It just doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 3, 2007)

Jane said:


> (Hands Anta Jergens)



Cousin Swamier, I realize you're MIA again today because your deal probably fell through and you're running around trying to line up another. If you're using this thread as a "front" for selling Ecstasy I see no point, really, in being all shady about it. Why not just do it out in the open? Conrad's pretty cool. Dimensions has a long history of open-mindedness and the mods will probably help you keep an eye out for "narcs." 

Anyway, about the Jergens. Just in the past two days I seem to have developed some sort of allergy or um, sensitivity to the lotion. The entire area is puffy, inflamed and red and there is much soreness. In one area the skin has broken and there is pus. Should I keep using it or hold off until scientists come up with a better product?


----------



## BellyQueen (Jan 3, 2007)

Dear Swamie,
How do I get a grip of myself esteem and stop struggling with myself? Will I ever get a career going? If so will it be the career I am passionate about? Thx. One more thing will I get pregnant this year? Thx again:bow:


----------



## Actor4hire (Jan 4, 2007)

BellyQueen said:


> Dear Swamie,
> How do I get a grip of myself esteem and stop struggling with myself? Will I ever get a career going? If so will it be the career I am passionate about? Thx. One more thing will I get pregnant this year? Thx again:bow:



First let me say I am back!! I got a case of the stomach flu from a bad pot of Kuri Kosher Meatballs.... 

Bellyqueen... We all struggle with self esteem. Even I the Swamie struggles with this. It is important to remind yourself on a daily basis that you are a gift to this universe. No matter what we look like or how much money we have etc, it all doesn't matter if we dont look at ourself as a gift. It is also very important to NEVER allow anyone dictate to you how you should feel about yourself. Write down something positive about yourself every morning & give thanks when you wake up for the first thing that comes to mind. You will slowly start to realize how good you have it...

All of these other things you ask for, career, pregnant, etc... will not happen until you can get a grip on your self esteem. Look for some books by Abraham Hicks. You should should be able to find them on Amazon. These books will be your tools on getting through this... 

:bow:


----------



## Actor4hire (Jan 4, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Dear all knowing Swamie,
> Once there was a young boy who thought his daddy was a self centered asshole. As this young boy grew into a man he came to understand where his daddy was coming from. This grown boy now fears that he is heading down the same path as his daddy. What is a grown boy to do?
> 
> (Grown boy bows, walks backwards and exits reply screen...)
> ...



The Swamie chooses to spell his name this way to break away from imposters...

The fact that the grown boy is aware that he is heading down this path is KEY! Be aware of this & when you feel yourself going there, check yourself, before you wreck yourself... Be humble, be aware, be kind...

:bow:


----------



## Actor4hire (Jan 4, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Is the grass really greener on the other side?



No, but the food tastes better.... 

:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2007)

Dear Swamie,

can you answer me the question of all questions?

Looking forward to your answer,

Timberwolf


----------



## mango (Jan 4, 2007)

*Swamie

how I love ya, how I love ya 

My dear old swamie

I'd give the world to be among the folks in D-I-X-I-E-ven though my mammy's waiting for me

praying for me down by the swamie

The folks up north will see me no more when I get to that swamie shore


 *


----------



## Mishty (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh Swamie my friend...
why can't I sleep anymore?
Is there something you can do or say...anything to make me stop thinking for fours, so these bags will go AWAY?!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 4, 2007)

Dear Swamie,

Glad you've recovered. :bow:  

Please, tell me true, Swamie, why do socks disappear in the Twilight Zone of the clothes dryer?


----------



## Actor4hire (Jan 4, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Oh Swamie my friend...
> why can't I sleep anymore?
> Is there something you can do or say...anything to make me stop thinking for fours, so these bags will go AWAY?!




Maybe your day dreaming of me! 

:bow:


----------



## Actor4hire (Jan 4, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Dear Swamie,
> 
> Glad you've recovered. :bow:
> 
> Please, tell me true, Swamie, why do socks disappear in the Twilight Zone of the clothes dryer?



While it is not well known, the dryer is a void or shall I say a vaccum to another world. Try staying in your socks when you put them in the dryer. Get ready for a wild ride.. 

:bow:


----------



## Actor4hire (Jan 4, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Dear Swamie,
> 
> can you answer me the question of all questions?
> 
> ...




Yes, he does exist....

:bow:


----------



## Jane (Jan 4, 2007)

Actor4hire said:


> While it is not well known, the dryer is a void or shall I say a vaccum to another world. Try staying in your socks when you put them in the dryer. Get ready for a wild ride..
> 
> :bow:



No, we just all fail to ask that the "sock eater" option not be included. Kinda like that undercoating crap in Northern States.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2007)

Actor4hire said:


> Yes, he does exist....
> 
> :bow:


Interesting answer...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 5, 2007)

Dear swamie,

Do you think I'll get a valentine this year?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 5, 2007)

Dear Swamie,

Where did you get that turban?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> Dear Swamie,
> 
> Where did you get that turban?




Dear Swamie,

Why can't I see your turban?


----------



## Actor4hire (Jan 9, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Dear Swamie,
> 
> Why can't I see your turban?



My turban is only used for safe sex purposes...

:bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Actor4hire said:


> My turban is only used for safe sex purposes...
> 
> :bow:



Lol! Rep points for you!


----------

